# Mozilla Firefox assist needed...



## Sigung86 (Dec 1, 2006)

Please, all you pc guru types, don't laugh... I'm flummoxed.

I have Firefox version 2 on my Gateway POS.  When I try to use it to open any vid on youtube, all I get is a vast amount of code.

I'm on a 56k modem, unfortunately.  I am using Windows XP, and like I said, Firefox v. 2.  I also am using ZoneAlarm Security Suite.

I tried to watch the following video:






and all I got, this time, was 43 pages of code.

On this same machine I have IE 6.0.2 and it runs fine and downloads the video quite well, other than slower than my great-great grandma.

Anybody have any ideas?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## bydand (Dec 1, 2006)

My older version (1.5.0.8) worked great.  I was just about to update my Firefox, but am a bit leary now.  Looking forward to responses to see if I should go ahead.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 1, 2006)

I have the most recent release - Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1) Gecko/20061010 Firefox/2.0 - and I haven't had any problems with it at all.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 1, 2006)

A problem with the flash plug in perhaps?  Try reinstalling Flash.

Can you post a screen shot of the problem happening?


----------

